# This week's Mythbusters



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Did you guys see that they were able to light a match with a bullet?! I did not think it would!


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

would'nt the gun powder nside the bullet burn up?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

p4v_singh said:


> would'nt the gun powder nside the bullet burn up?


A fired bullet, as in from a gun.


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

ooooooh i dont think you could do that because the bullet has a smooth surface and matches require and rough suraface to be lit


----------



## Simon Van den Broeck (Jul 28, 2010)

i think i saw that and i think they actually even did it!


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Actually, depending on what matches you are using, they don't all necessarily require friction to light. Some of the compounds used are actually percussion sensitive. So if you could hit it hard enough, without actually breaking it it would light without needing a rough surface sliding over it. Some are more so than others. But if you can find the old style strike anywhere matches with the white tips, you can break that tip off and smack it with a hammer, and usually get a pretty good pop out of it.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

When I was a kid, we used to fire kitchen matches from our BB guns because the pop we got when they hit something solid was lots of fun. Strike anywhere matches are getting hard to find.



jskeen said:


> Actually, depending on what matches you are using, they don't all necessarily require friction to light. Some of the compounds used are actually percussion sensitive. So if you could hit it hard enough, without actually breaking it it would light without needing a rough surface sliding over it. Some are more so than others. But if you can find the old style strike anywhere matches with the white tips, you can break that tip off and smack it with a hammer, and usually get a pretty good pop out of it.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Good old swan vestas! They worked like a charm.


----------

